# A Little Help Finding The Maker/s Of This Pocket Watch.



## John. (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey All,

I'd just like a little help identifying the maker/s of this pocket watch I have. Its been in my family since new, as far as I know. I'd also like to get a rough price as to what its worth, as I want to insure it. Also would like to have it restored, do you think this is possible?

I've done abit of research myself, and the following is what I've found. Please let me know if there is something I've read wrong, etc, etc.

The watch has the following stamped on the inside:

- A *"Leopard with a crown"* which means its from *London*.

- A *"Lion"* which means its made from *Stirling Silver .925.*

- the *"e"*, which is exactly the same as the date letter for *1820.*

- I'm unable to find the maker with the initials WL

The case has stamped on the inside:

- A *"Leopard with a crown"* which means its from *London*.

- A *"Lion"* which means its made from *Stirling Silver .925.*

- the *"d"*, which is exactly the same as the date letter for *1819.*

- I'm unable to work out what the initials are on this, seems to be a *JM* or something.

I will attach pictures in the following post.

Thanks guys!..

Regards,

John.


----------



## John. (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## John. (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Without a crystal, hands, watch-chain or being serviced, I doubt this piece is worth very much at all. Age does not equal value.

Yes, it IS possible to have a watch like this restored. But it won't be cheap.


----------



## John. (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Shangas, I'm located in Melbourne, where would you recommend I visit to get a quote for repairs?..

Also what do you mean by Crystal?

*edit.

Is the crystal the glass?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

WL is for William Linsley (1824) (entered Oct 1818); found on watch case; Case maker, Bunhill Row, London

This JM is for James Morrison (1751/1752) (???)

Andreas


----------



## John. (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Mikrolisk. May I ask where you got that information regarding the Makers?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very minor point John, but it is *Sterling* Silver, and not Stirling. Stirling is a large town in Central Scotland - if you saw the movie Braveheart, or the telly series of Colditz, Stirling Castle was used in both as a location. :yes:

Sterling is an adjective used to denote the quality of the silver used in an item - Sterling Silver is 92.5% silver and 7.5% copper (usually - although other metals can be alloyed with silver for different purposes. This gives you the 925 marking.

The alternative spelling of Sterling* may* have come from "Sterlingshire", an old spelling of the County of Stirling [really lands "belonging" to the town of Stirling] Silver is alloyed because it is too soft to be useable on it's own to fabricate things like watch cases etc :yes:

There is believed to have been one of the purest ever deposits of Silver in the old County of Sterlingshire at a place called Alva - this is where it is supposed that the adjective "Sterling", in relation to Silver, became synonynous with "high quality" and something may be described as "of sterling worth" or similar. :yes:

I'd agree it would cost a bit or two to have this item fully restored, and likely more than it would be worth at the end of the process.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey John,

Wow, I didn't notice your location, sorry!

Yes I can recommend someone. Go to 337 Little Collins Street, in the CBD (I believe that's the address). It's called "The Watch Gallery". Ask for Chris. He's the guy who looked after my Waltham M1895. Chris heads a team of experts who repair everything from wristwatches, pocket watches and all kinds of jewellery from almost any age in history or modernity. If he can fix my watch, I'm pretty sure he can fix yours. It may be expensive, but his work and the work of his friends is good.

And yes I probably should have clarified that earlier - The 'crystal' is the glass lense that goes over the dial of your watch.

http://www.thewatchgallery.com.au/ - The Watch Gallery.

There's also Precision Timing, located in Collins Street: http://www.precisiontiming.com.au/ , but I don't have any experience with these fellows. I can't vouch for their skill, quality or value for money.

Also if you want to buy another pocket watch, Chris at the W/Gallery has some nice examples for sale in his shop. If I had the money, that Waltham Riverside would be in my pocket right now...but...well...I don't. Personally, I think The Watch Gallery is the best.

There IS also Ferntree Gully Clocks & Watches. But that's a bloody hell of a long way out of town. You take the #75 tram all the way to the end of the line, then another half hour, hour train ride. I'm sure it's quicker by car, but still...I wouldn't drive, tram, train and walk that far to some joint without a 100% assurance that they could fix my watch.


----------

